# True gent



## jemm (Sep 24, 2013)

I know this is a bun forum but I don't subscribe to anything else and I feel I wanted to post this everyone here is so nice and it seems the right place to post. 
It's been 6 years since Ben left us, he lived a great life and made it to 14 he was a true gent and such a lovely temperament . He went down hill right at the end of his time so I take comfort knowing he never suffered and now he is running about hopefully with Sophie our first pup. I remember carrying you in from the garden on your last day you didn't moan or make a fuss and slipped away in the house where you were and still are loved.

Ben you were a true gent you are sadly missed, remembered with love and fondness and never forgotten.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 24, 2013)

What a beautiful dog, I´m sure he´s sorely missed. I know how you feel, they leave you but they never leave your heart. It´s 8 years since my little girl left us but I still miss her even now.

Remembering you on your anniversary Ben.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 24, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. I'm so sorry you lost him. I used to have a dog that looked just like him. Is he a Great Pyrenees? Ben is so handsome and I'm sure he's been missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss and the rainbow bridge is for posting about losses, be they rabbit dog, fish, octopi or whatever. I posted here last month when Beth and then Amy (dog) passed almost a week apart---almost forgot my little man, Artur0, a Zebra Finch. Any loss is a loss and it helps heal the hole in our heart by sharing all the good memories. Rest in peace Ben and nuzzle Princess, Gypsy, Scotty, Dogzilla, Dogbert, and Amy--may you all wag happily.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 24, 2013)

Awww... his eyes look so gentle and sweet.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss. Even after so much time it is still so hard. Going on just over 10 years since I lost my cat, Furry, and I still cry about it. Hope you're resting in peace Ben


----------



## jemm (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments and taking the time to read the post, of I didn't expect anything else from RO users your all kind and animal people so we understand each other.
Thanks chrisdoc yes he was a lovely looking dog, tHe was a handsome puppy too, the photo above is pretty much if the last one I have of him maybe I will find some younger ones of him.
Thanks I lovemyrabbit, Ben actually was a golden retriever guess he changed a little as he got older he did look different as a young dog.
Thank you Nancy maybe we should use this thread to remember all our pets that have left us post are pictures and talk about them.
Thanks blue eyes he was a very gentle and sweet dog loyal to the end 
Thank you Azerane your cat Furry was special to you I can tell, let's hope Ben and Furry and playing together by the bridge 

Again thank you all for your thought all our pets are special to us and they won't be forgotten


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2013)

Seeing your dog Ben made me think about when we lost our Golden Retriever, Hampton, almost 4 years ago. He was 16 when I had to take him in. 

Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy!


----------



## jemm (Sep 25, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Seeing your dog Ben made me think about when we lost our Golden Retriever, Hampton, almost 4 years ago. He was 16 when I had to take him in.
> 
> Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy!



Wow 16 that's a great age and Hampton what a lovely name too.


----------

